# Alte CM-Accounts bis MORGEN migrieren



## Norei (8. November 2011)

Wie Turbine sehr kundenfreundlich ankündigte, wird die Migration von alten CM Accounts MORGEN abgeschlossen.
Quelle: http://forums.lotro....645#post5801645

Wer also seinen Account noch migrieren möchte, sollte sich beeilen.


----------



## Lethos (8. November 2011)

Na Klasse, hab schnell noch alle Kumpels eine Email geschickt, ich hoffe die wird noch rechtzeitig gelesen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2011)

Man hatte ja auch "nur" ein halbes Jahr Zeit....


----------



## Norei (8. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man hatte ja auch "nur" ein halbes Jahr Zeit....


Und Turbine genauso wenig Zeit, einen entsprechenden Termin anzukündigen. Dass sie es abschalten, kein Problem, dass sie es aber so kurzfristig bekannt geben, ist mies. Aber vermutlich hängt es mit dem Sicherheitsleck von letztens zusammen.


----------



## llcool13 (8. November 2011)

Lange genug Zeit hatte man nun wirklich.
Aber die Ankündigung ist wirklich seeehr kurzfristig. 
Aber wer seinen Account nach nem halben Jahr noch nicht transferiert hat, hat glaube ich auch nicht mehr so das Interesse an HdRo.


----------



## Nexilein (9. November 2011)

Ich schau im Jahr immer für ein oder zwei Monate bei HdRO vorbei, und ich wäre von der Ankündigung beinahe überrascht worden.


----------



## Hydarnes (9. November 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Wie Turbine sehr kundenfreundlich ankündigte, wird die Migration von alten CM Accounts MORGEN abgeschlossen.
> Quelle: http://forums.lotro....645#post5801645
> 
> Wer also seinen Account noch migrieren möchte, sollte sich beeilen.




Von meiner Sippe hat niemand von Turbine eine Info bekommen, so dass auch ich zuerst von mangelnder Kundenfreundlichkeit seitens Turbine ausging.

Aber seit gestern muss ich dies korrigieren.

Ich habe 2 Freunde angerufen, die mit mir damals 2007 mit LOTRO begannen und dann aber vor Moria damit aufhörten. Einer hat einen LTA.

Beide teilten mir mit, dass sie vor Wochen eine erste Email von Turbine und dann kürzlich eine zweite Email erhalten hatten, wo sie zur Migration aufgefordert werden.

Wahrscheinlich haben alle anderen keine Emails bekommen, weil sie bereits migriert sind und Turbine nur diejenigen direkt kontaktiert, die nicht migriert sind.
Was auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Norei (10. November 2011)

Hydarnes schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben alle anderen keine Emails bekommen, weil sie bereits migriert sind und Turbine nur diejenigen direkt kontaktiert, die nicht migriert sind.
> Was auch Sinn macht.


Prinzipiell ja. Aber es gibt halt auch Accounts, die über eigene E-Mail-Adressen laufen, die sonst nie kontrolliert werden. Ich finde das gut, dass sie nur die betroffenen E-Mails angeschrieben haben, eine frühere öffentliche Ankündigung wäre aber einen Tick besser gewesen.


----------



## Nymeria (10. November 2011)

Jepp, meine Freundin, mein Schwager und ich haben alle 3 LTAs, besser gesagt hatten... Wir haben alle 3 Studiumsbedingt, bzw. Refenderiatsbedingt fast nen Jahr Pause gemacht und wollten Richtung Weihnachten, wenn wir alle fertig sind, wiede reinsteigen... Nun ja ich bin heute morgen über den Thread hier gestolpert... Hab dann gleich bei Codemaster angefragt und tja alle 3 Acc. sind futsch... 

Und wir haben alle 3 keine E-mails bekommen, und bei mir und meiner Freundin sinds E-mailadressen, die im dauerhaften gebrauch sind... Das wars zumindest für uns 3 mit Turbine und Codemaster, werden uns dann einem anderen Spiel zuwenden...


----------



## llcool13 (10. November 2011)

Ich kann euren Ärger ja verstehen. 
Und das es seeeehr kurzfristig angekündigt wurde ist auch richtig. Und wdas einige wohl keine Mail bekommen haben ist auch sehr unglücklich von Turbine.
Aber...
Der Account Transfer dauert nun wirklich nicht lange. Keinen kann mir erzählen das er, so beschäftigt er auch ist, da keine Zeit für findet. Und das in fast sechs Monaten.


----------



## Wizzkid (11. November 2011)

Wie auch im offiziellen Forum zu lesen war hatten die meisten, die sich jetzt beschweren "nie Zeit" sich um den Transfer zu kümmern, bekamen nie eine E-Mail und "wussten nichts davon" ...nur jetzt - ein Tag nach dem der Transfer zu Ende ist - wissen alle doch ganz plötzlich Bescheid und wollen sich kümmern, sorry Leute...
Das ist wie Weihnachten oder der Geburtstag der Freundin - kommt auch immer völlig überraschend :-)


----------



## Nexilein (14. November 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Wie auch im offiziellen Forum zu lesen war hatten die meisten, die sich jetzt beschweren "nie Zeit" sich um den Transfer zu kümmern, bekamen nie eine E-Mail und "wussten nichts davon" ...nur jetzt - ein Tag nach dem der Transfer zu Ende ist - wissen alle doch ganz plötzlich Bescheid und wollen sich kümmern, sorry Leute...
> Das ist wie Weihnachten oder der Geburtstag der Freundin - kommt auch immer völlig überraschend :-)



Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, und es kamen genau 3 Mails.
Alle sahen mehr oder weniger gleich aus, nur dass in der Letzen (Juni) die Zeile 
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]





> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Die Übertragung steht nur für einen beschränkten Zeitraum zur Verfügung, also solltet ihr keine Zeit verlieren!*[/font]


eingefügt war.

Ich will niemanden in Schutz nehmen, aber aus Sicht des Unternehmens ist das Vorgehen einfach dämlich.
Spieler kommen eher zu einem Spiel zurück wenn ihr alter Charakter noch verfügbar ist.
Ich kenne nicht viele Unternehmen, die sich die Chance entgehen lassen würden noch einmal eine Mail mit dem Betreff "Letzte Chance für Account-Transfer" zu verschicken.

Ich habe den Account Transfer auch zum Anlass genommen mal wieder bei HdRO reinzuschauen; aber vielleicht hat es Turbine ja einfach nicht nötig...

*edit*
Im HdRO Form heißt es, dass vor einer Woche nochmal Mails verschickt wurden. Das kann mein Mailserver so nicht bestätigen :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2011)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, wurden die Mails nur an diejenigen gesendet, welche noch nicht migriert hatten.

Wenn du schon migriert hattest, so lese ich das zumindest aus deinem Post heraus, ist es logisch, dass du die Mail nicht bekommen hast.


----------



## llcool13 (14. November 2011)

Absolut richtig.

Ich habe besagte Mail auch nicht bekommen da ich gleich zu Anfang migriert bin.

Wenn du das also auch schon gemacht hast ist es kein Wunder das du keine Benachrichtigung bekommen hast und dein Mailserver ist nicht Schuld.


----------



## Nexilein (14. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben, wurden die Mails nur an diejenigen gesendet, welche noch nicht migriert hatten.
> 
> Wenn du schon migriert hattest, so lese ich das zumindest aus deinem Post heraus, ist es logisch, dass du die Mail nicht bekommen hast.



Nene, ich bin am 8.11 migriert. 
Das war also defintiv nachdem die Mail angeblich verschickt wurde.


----------



## Feyron (14. November 2011)

Huhu

Ich bin ein Rückkehrer und habs verpasst. Nicht schlimm, da ich sowieso von vorn beginnen wollte :-)

lg
Ron


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Nene, ich bin am 8.11 migriert.
> Das war also defintiv nachdem die Mail angeblich verschickt wurde.



Weißt du genau, wann die Mail (angeblich) verschickt wurde?


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Weißt du genau, wann die Mail (angeblich) verschickt wurde?



Im Forum stand etwas von "vor einer Woche" in einem Post vom 10 November.
Außerdem hatte ich noch einen alten Testaccount, den ich nicht migriert habe.
Dementsprechend habe ich auch alle vorherigen Mails 2 mal bekommen.

Nur die angeblich "letzte Warnung" eben garnicht.

Allerdings habe ich auch kein Problem; ich wollte nur anmerken, dass Turbine durchaus etwas geschickter hätte agieren können.


----------



## NosferatuOL (28. November 2011)

Da sind ja mal wieder richtige neunmal kluge, überhebliche Antworten hier dabei. Von wegen, genug Zeit gehabt zum Transferieren und so....

Habe mich gestern entschlossen, mal wieder zu zocken und muss nun feststellen, das mein Account mit 4 Chars samt sämtlichen Inventar, Geld etc. etc. weg sind.
Erinnerungsmails oder dergleichen habe ich nicht bekommen. Hätte ich gesehen, da ich auf meinen Mail-Acc. jeden Tag zugreife.
Ganz davon zu schweigen, das ich wohl nicht gezwungen bin, regelmässig News zu einem Spiel zu Verfolgen, welches ich derzeit nicht spiele. Kann wohl kein Anbieter verlangen, 
das ich jeden Tag oder meinetwegen jede Woche mal eben nach dem rechten schaue.
Was Turbine da bietet, ist nichts anderes als eine Frechheit.
Mein Kumpel und ich wollten uns das aktuelle Addon zulegen. Kann sich Turbine nun in die Haare schmieren. Auf nimmer Wiedersehen, LotRO


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2011)

Ja, äh, dass du nicht hingeschaut hast macht halt die Antworten der anderen nicht viel überheblicher. 
MMOs sind Zeitgeschichtliche Dinger, das heisst im gegensatz zu anderen spielen kannst du nicht irgend eines tages ein MMO wieder anwerfen und das selbe spiel spielen wie 2007. Selbst auf einem Privatserver nicht. Es wird nie, nie, nie wieder die Situation geben, dass du mit hdro classic-tech und 12 level-50ern die spalte raidest. Niemand wird jemals wieder Illidan so besiegen wie er designt worden ist.

Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist: Rayman 3 kannste inner ecke liegen lassen und in 10 jahren geht das irgendwie schon immernoch. Aber MMOs entwickeln sich aktiv. Und wenn man die zeit mitrechnet, in der bekannt war "Ihr werdet irgendwann bald eure accounts zu turbine rüberschieben können", dann ist es echt nicht zu viel verlangt, dass du als Person, die HdRO *irgendwann* nochmal spielen möchtest, wenigstens einmal in dieser zeit irgendwo news dazu aufschnappst.  Man kann ja ehrlich nicht von "Hingabe" oder auch nur "Aufwand" reden, diese Tat einmal zu begehen.

Das war ein so riesiges zeitfenster, dass irgendwann wirklich nur noch "pech gehabt" gilt,  und du nicht deine unzufriedenheit an den forenleuten hier auslassen musst.


----------



## Wizzkid (29. November 2011)

NosferatuOL schrieb:


> Erinnerungsmails oder dergleichen habe ich nicht bekommen. Hätte ich gesehen, da ich auf meinen Mail-Acc. jeden Tag zugreife.
> Ganz davon zu schweigen, das ich wohl nicht gezwungen bin, regelmässig News zu einem Spiel zu Verfolgen, welches ich derzeit nicht spiele. Kann wohl kein Anbieter verlangen,
> das ich jeden Tag oder meinetwegen jede Woche mal eben nach dem rechten schaue.


Von wegen neunmalklug, dann sag' Du doch mal bitte, was Codemasters/Turbine Deiner Meinung nach 6 Monate lang hätten tun sollen, ausser...

E-Mails an die im Account hinterlassenen Adressen zu schreiben
den Wechsel groß in der Presse zu veröffentlichen
es in den Codemasters/Turbine-Foren zu diskutieren
ausführliche Infos auf den Codemasters/Turbine- und speziell dafür eingerichteten Transfer-HdRO-Homepages zu veröffentlichen


----------



## Nexilein (29. November 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Von wegen neunmalklug, dann sag' Du doch mal bitte, was Codemasters/Turbine Deiner Meinung nach 6 Monate lang hätten tun sollen, ausser...
> 
> E-Mails an die im Account hinterlassenen Adressen zu schreiben
> den Wechsel groß in der Presse zu veröffentlichen
> ...



Wenn du all diese Infos gelesen hast, dann hast du auch mitbekommen, dass der ganze Prozess nicht wirklich reibungslos abgelaufen ist.

Außerdem hätte man die Accounts auch anonymisiert übertragen können: Jedem Account wird ein Hash zugeordnet, und dieser per Mail verschickt. Wer zu spät kommt erstellt sich ein neues Konto, gibt den Hash ein, und verknüpt so das neue Konto mit den alten Chars. 
Hätte man machen können, und dann wäre jeder selbst Schuld wenn er unter der E-Mail Adresse nichtmehr erreichbar ist.

Das hat man aber nicht gemacht. Entweder weil man nicht wollte, oder weil das verschicken "normaler" Mails scheinbar schon zu kompliziert war.

Ich habe es zwar geschafft meinen Account zu transferieren, aber dennoch bin ich irgendwie unmotiviert anderen ihren Ärger nicht zu gönnen...


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2011)

Ich weiß! Codemasters hätten die öffentlichkeit mit fernsehwerbespots und Pressemeldungen an die ZEIT und den Guardian und so informieren können!


----------



## llcool13 (1. Dezember 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich weiß! Codemasters hätten die öffentlichkeit mit fernsehwerbespots und Pressemeldungen an die ZEIT und den Guardian und so informieren können!



Das wäre manchen auch noch zu wenig gewesen. 
Der Mensch schiebt seine Fehler nunmal gerne zu anderen hinüber. Es sind immer die anderen Schuld selbst wenn man für etwas sehr lange Zeit hatte und über mehrere Wege informiert wurde.

Ich finde es nur komisch das 99% aller Konten transferiert wurden. Wie haben die das nur geschafft?
Es gab viele Probleme bei den Transfers...natürlich.
Aber wenn man es nicht mal schafft diesen in so einem grossen Zeitraum in gange zu bringen darf man sich nicht beschweren...finde ich.

Ausserdem gibt es doch für alles eine Frist.
Autos und Fernseher verlieren nach einer gewissen Zeit ihre Garantie.
Gutscheine und Schecks verfallen iwann.
Also tut doch nicht so als ob es ein Verbrechen oder etwas absolut neues wäre das man für etwas nur x viel Zeit hat.


----------



## Wizzkid (6. Dezember 2011)

Ob diese Aussage wirklich zutrifft, ich weiss es nicht, möchte aber mal darauf hinweisen: Migration-Verlängerung?


> ... Nach einer Supportanfrage bei Turbine wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass wenn sich genügend Spieler melden, die auch die Migration verpasst haben, eventuell doch noch eine Change auf eine Migration aus Kulanz besteht. ... Tupillo


----------

